

Build a Pager Using Arduino, Node.js and Twilio - shakes
https://www.twilio.com/blog/2014/11/go-old-school-build-a-pager-using-arduino-node-js-and-twilio.html

======
jszymborski
Wait, the Arduino needs to hooked up to the PC via serial port?

I was going to post something along the lines of "USELESS!!!", but then again
it doesn't mean it isn't a good learning exercise.

All the same, I would quite be going around touting I've created a pager.

EDIT: Also, the use of Twillo is pretty contrived here when things like GSM
shields exist.
[http://arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoGSMShield](http://arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoGSMShield)

